# eTicket resent by Amtrak



## JulietEcho (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, everyone,

Back in March, I booked a trip on the Empire Builder (MSP-SEA) and the Cascades (SEA-TAC) for this August so I could go back home to see my parents. I usually go back there once a year and drive the whole way, but I thought I'd try taking the train this year for a change.

While I made a small change back in May (I had originally booked on the Portland sleeper), I haven't made any other changes since and already received the updated eTicket for that change. However, a couple of days ago, I received another eTicket and receipt email from Amtrak that indicated it was a "Change Summary" for my reservation, but there were no actual changes made that I could tell.

My question is: Is it normal for Amtrak to resend eTickets when the date of the trip gets closer? Or have they made changes on the Empire Builder timetable that might have triggered this that my google-fu hasn't been able to find? Or.... something else?

I'm not really worried about it, just curious. Thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2015)

It could be something as minor as changing the departure or arrival time by 1 minute...so you eyes may not catch that.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 27, 2015)

When I read the title, I assumed that an Amtrak employee had resented you having an e ticket... Glad that 'aint so. 

Ed.


----------



## willem (Jun 27, 2015)

As mentioned earlier, it could be a small change in any of the arrival or departure times. Also, a change internal to Amtrak could have led to a message, although "Change Summary" does imply the change is related to your ticket.

Based on the flood of email related to cessation of checked luggage service at Grand Forks, it would not surprise me if a change in the train schedule at one of your intermediate stations caused the email you received.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2015)

As said, it might be something like a 1 minute change.

Although it wasn't Amtrak, I had received a call once from an airline saying:

"Your flight scheduled to depart at 12:46 has been rescheduled, and is now scheduled to depart at 12:47 instead."

I wouldn't worry about it too much. All that matters are the beginning time and the end time.


----------



## George K (Jun 27, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> As said, it might be something like a 1 minute change.


I received a similar "updated" eTicket this week for the Cascades next April.

The arrival time in SEA is 10 min later than the original.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 29, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> As said, it might be something like a 1 minute change.
> 
> Although it wasn't Amtrak, I had received a call once from an airline saying:
> 
> ...


Well, the beginning time anyway. The end time is subject to +/- 1 day or so...


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 29, 2015)

I received one last week for my trip in December and I just now checked it this morning on the Amtrak website. The Cascades portion had changed by about 10 minutes.


----------



## JulietEcho (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response. I looked again at the original ticket and compared it to the newest version. Sure enough, the Cascades train was originally going to leave King St Station at 2:00pm and is now scheduled for 2:10, or 10 minutes later as a few of you mentioned. Guess that solves that one... Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## George K (Jul 3, 2015)

George K said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > As said, it might be something like a 1 minute change.
> ...


And today, Julie called me and said that the original times were correct.


----------

